# Well...



## PitBullMommy

Um...yea...

https://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j237/pyxie_rose/IMG_3337.jpg

Felt like I'd been peeing a lot today and had a test laying around so figured, 'What the hey...I'll take it, I'm bored'. So...yea.


----------



## maddiwatts19

congratulations hunny! :hugs:


----------



## VanWest

Congrats :)


----------



## Vickie

Congratulations!


----------



## wantababybump

Congratulations!! Have a happy & healthy 9 months!! xo


----------



## diva4180

Congrats! :)


----------



## babymad

Congratulations...wish you a H&H 9 months


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congrats hun


----------



## oOKayOo

Wow, congratulations!!


----------



## MsLynn225

Awww! Awesoem hunnie!
H&H 9 months to the healthiest baby!!
Hope for a boy <3 * hehe


----------



## Jenelle

Wow!! Congrats Hun!! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months :hugs:


----------



## NeyNey

Thats excellent news sweetie!! How do you feel about it, you sound like you're in a bit of shock?

:hugs:


----------



## tansey

congrats!


----------



## xXhayleyXx

Wow brave women! lol only joking hunny, huge congratulations! xx


----------



## x-amy-x

congratulations!!


----------



## sam's mum

Wow...congratulations!! :D x


----------



## lynz

congrats on your :bfp:


----------



## Margerle

OMG hon congrats!!!

:happydance:


----------



## reallytinyamy

wow, congrats


----------



## applegirl

wow! congratulations :hug:


----------



## dippy dee

congrats here's to a happy and healthy 9 months.


----------



## amber20

Congrats!!!


----------



## cupcake

wow congrats!


----------



## Chris77

Congrats!


----------



## tink

:happydance::bfp::happydance:congrats!


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Congrats PBM!! xXx


----------



## Sherileigh

Congrats!!


----------



## Deise

OMG!!!!!!!!!!! OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:yipee: Congrats!!!


----------



## PitBullMommy

Thansk y'all. I am very shocked. Was NOT expecting it, specially since we've used protection EVERY time since my LMP. Not sure what in the world we're going to do. Obviously I am going to keep it, but...dunno how financially and with another one that will just be turning one. YIKES!


----------



## Serene123

Woo! Congrats x


----------



## baby.love

Congrats on your :bfp:


----------



## Sambatiki

CONGRATS!! 

Happy and healthy pregnancy


----------



## Tezzy

omg!

huge congrats!
howdo you feel?


----------



## princess_bump

huge congratulations honey :hugs:


----------



## PitBullMommy

Tezzy said:


> omg!
> 
> huge congrats!
> howdo you feel?

Um...exhausted, overwhelmed and sad. I feel like I'm going to miss out on Charlotte being a baby cause she's gonna have to grow up faster than I'd like. I really feel like this isn't fair to her. :hissy: And I feel really badly for feeling like this and for not being excited.


----------



## SJK

congrats xx


----------



## babytots

congrats hun hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months!!!! :wohoo: x


----------



## Tezzy

PitBullMommy said:


> Tezzy said:
> 
> 
> omg!
> 
> huge congrats!
> howdo you feel?
> 
> Um...exhausted, overwhelmed and sad. I feel like I'm going to miss out on Charlotte being a baby cause she's gonna have to grow up faster than I'd like. I really feel like this isn't fair to her. :hissy: And I feel really badly for feeling like this and for not being excited.Click to expand...

oh hun, huge :hug:

im here if u wanna talk


----------



## nikky0907

Wow,congratulations! :hugs:


----------



## smartie

congratulations! Hope you have a happy and healthy pregnancy


----------



## mummymadness

Congrats . xxxx .


----------



## Lyrah

Congrats hun :)

xxxx


----------



## clairebear

congrats hunni x


----------



## Jenelle

PitBullMommy said:


> Tezzy said:
> 
> 
> omg!
> 
> huge congrats!
> howdo you feel?
> 
> Um...exhausted, overwhelmed and sad. I feel like I'm going to miss out on Charlotte being a baby cause she's gonna have to grow up faster than I'd like. I really feel like this isn't fair to her. :hissy: And I feel really badly for feeling like this and for not being excited.Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

Congrats!


----------



## PitBullMommy

Thanks. Just got back from the doc who confirmed it. First ultrasound is on Halloween.


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

Congrats


----------



## JASMAK

Congrats!


----------



## Arcanegirl

Congrats :D


----------



## Linzi

Wow, congrats!

xxx


----------



## xxKelxx

Congratulations! It was obviously meant to be. I'm sure Charlotte will be happy having a little bro/sis.

They might even share a birthday.


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Congrats!!!


----------



## shellykay

Congrats!!


----------



## genkigemini

Congrats!!!!!!!


----------



## porkpie1981

:happydance: congrats


----------



## princess_t

congrats


----------



## ladymilly

congratulations hun :hug::hug:


----------



## Younglutonmum

Woooooooooooo!

Congratualtions sweetie!!

xxx


----------



## poppy

Congratulations!

xxx


----------



## leeanne

Congratulations!


----------



## NickyT75

Congratulations xx


----------



## Wobbles

Firstly congratulations x



PitBullMommy said:


> Um...exhausted, overwhelmed and sad. I feel like I'm going to miss out on Charlotte being a baby cause she's gonna have to grow up faster than I'd like. I really feel like this isn't fair to her. :hissy: And I feel really badly for feeling like this and for not being excited.

Shock esspecially as you said in the below quote you were preventing :hugs:Little miss won't miss out on being a baby they are going to be close in age so one can't grow up quicker than the other anyway and Mummy will make sure both have their baby time but because they are so close in age they will pretty much play together as time goes on - I love the idea of that :happydance: Moo will be around 14/15 months old when #2 is here depending if baby arrives early like Moo did. & you know I'm not going to tell fibs it's quite blergh being pregnant with baby so young but it's also flew by!!



PitBullMommy said:


> Thansk y'all. I am very shocked. Was NOT expecting it, specially since we've used protection EVERY time since my LMP. Not sure what in the world we're going to do. Obviously I am going to keep it, but...dunno how financially and with another one that will just be turning one. YIKES!

Financially - Well you provide all the basics no-matter what Mum just does :hugs: and you'll provide the biggest essential LOVE ...right?
You have baby stuff that LO will grow into as Missy has grown out or growing out of ...

Bump#2 has a couple of new things or will do by the end and some of its just because :blush:
Bouncer
Swing
Bottles
Steriliser
Crib (second)

Other than that Caitlins getting her first bed in time baby will be in crib until ready for cot - Caitlin will move from cot to bed and I'll need an extra pair of draws & yer a double buggy I'm actualy considering a stroller rather than anything woopy because it looks good!

Sorry I've rambled but try not to worry over pennies us Mummys will starve before baby does without so stay calm because that won't be needed :hugs:

Theres been a few blerghs with being pregnnat and a few 'oh ****s' thinking ahead :lol: but I can also see all the great things about 2 close in age. You'll get through a tiring pregnancy better relaxed.

Good luck hun & seriously congratualtions x

Sorry I've waffled big time! :blush:


----------



## PitBullMommy

Thank you Wobbles! I was totally freaking out. DH wants me to get a...ahem...'bad thing' and I totally don't think I could do it. I'm just....blah. I think everything will be okay though. Thank you for all your encouragment!


----------



## Deise

Hang in there PBM!!!! :hugs: I can imagine that its a huge shocker for you guys, but a blessing in disguise!!


----------



## BurtonBaby

Congrats. Things will be ok, no matter how hard they might seem, they will always be ok. Like Wobbles said, there will be tons of stuff you have from Charlotte that the new LO can use too, (a big reason I started buying neutral colored things!) I cant believe you went through so much to conceive Charlotte and then fell pregnant while using protection with this LO. Kinda like Wobbles too huh? Anyway, huge congrats lady! Im envious!! :)


----------



## Mervs Mum

OMG Congrats PB-Mommy!!! x


----------



## sam's mum

PitBullMommy said:


> Tezzy said:
> 
> 
> omg!
> 
> huge congrats!
> howdo you feel?
> 
> Um...exhausted, overwhelmed and sad. I feel like I'm going to miss out on Charlotte being a baby cause she's gonna have to grow up faster than I'd like. I really feel like this isn't fair to her. :hissy: And I feel really badly for feeling like this and for not being excited.Click to expand...

I'm sure it'll take a while to get used to the idea of having another while Charlotte's still young, but you are not going to miss out on anything with her :hugs: With them being so close in age I'm sure they'll love growing up together too. 

I hope your scan goes well :hug: x


----------



## Jem

Oh wow congrats! x


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Congrats :) xx


----------



## todteach

congrats!:happydance::hug:


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

congrats!


----------



## bambikate

congrats x x


----------

